# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Ksenofon M. Dilo: Nderim për Mustafa Vrionin

## PLAKU

Ksenofon M. Dilo: Nderim për Mustafa Vrionin
E Enjte, 20-05-2010, 09:59pm (GMT+1)


NDERIM  PER    M U S T A F A    V R I O N I N

Nga KSENOFON  M.  DILO

 Historia dhe legjenda ndërthuren te VRIONASIT duke sjellë të dhëna për një familje, që ka lojtur  rol të rëndësishëm në historinë tonë kombëtare .Flasin për këtë familje , konsuj dhe studius : francezë ,austro-hungarezë,historianë turq,pa anashkaluar burimet primare shqiptare. Pukevili  flet për një prejardhje , nga një degë e shtëpisë bizantine.
..Vrionasit  vinë në krye të familjeve të mëdha-shkruan M. Guga- e pas tyre Toptanajt,Vlorajt,Derrallajt,Vërlacët etj.. Mbeten në kujtesë te historise sonë kombetare,roli i familjes VRIONI ne krijimin e çetave ne Shqipërine e jugut. Mënçuria,zgjuarësia,zotesia në funksion te idealeve kombetare,gjurmëlënese në memorien e historise shqiptare.  
 Burrëri, fisnikëri VRIONASE  -  shihje  dhe  te   MUSTAFAI , nipi i patriotit të madh,NESHAT BEJ VRIONI,firma e të cilit pas asaj të Ismail Qemalit në aktin e pavaresisë-bir i atdhetarit Flamur Vrionit ,i njohur për bujarinë e Tij e shpirtin e flakte atdhetar:   ATDHEU   DHE  KUR  TE VRET ..-thosh- DUHET  TA  DUASH . 
     Me të tilla ndjenja u rrit Mustafai   (MUçI,si e thirrte dhe e njihte gjithë Berati )ky djalë ,  MUSTAFA    FLAMUR     VRIONI  (1956 -10/02/1998)  i  mënçur  që fuqi më të madhe në jetë çmonte dashurinë për  njerinë  e, me ëmbëlsinë e fjales,me hollesinë e shprehjes ,çlodhte , inkurajonte , ngushëllonte ,  lehtesonte te tjetri barren e rende të halleve .
 Buzeqeshja e Tij vertetonte  M I R E S I  ,  të pasuronte në qetesi dhe,vinte vule  në    M I Q E S I  :
     Ti ngrohim shpirtin shqiptarit me vepra te sinqerta vëllazërore-thosh- se,jemi para një realiteti ku, varret e zëmres janë,dhe shpirti i shqiptarit  te vërtetë po  rënkonTë mësohemi  ta shohim çdo gjë nje përvojë me vlerë Më i pavlefti  për Të-thashethemaxhiu. Ish nga ata qe fjalën ja  lexonje dhe në heshtje. Sytë plot dritë ,po dritare shpyrti-shprehnin  njerëzillëk po,dhe urrejtje për çnjerezoren. 
Ideali që ka ndriçuar jetën e Tij  SHQIPERIA    DEMOKRATIKE.   Virtyt  FISNIKERIA  dhe  E  VERTETA .
  Komunistet    nxjerrin  nga goja më lehtë  shpirtin se, të vërtetën !-thosh , dhe perseritete fjalet  e    intelektualit  burreror,Kadri  Hysenbegasit , për moralin çnjerëzor: Komunistet gabojne,vetëm kur thone te vertetën .Fliste Muçi e fjala i peshonte. Llogjika e tij,kuronte plagë e vuajtje ,shkaktuar nga te droguarit e bandes së kuqe që,në sytë e popullit ishin gjarpërinj ne vezë.
  Shpërthyer  lufta e klasasve,hyri zagali(zekthi)i saj në përçaje të njerezve, propagandohej qe do beheshin mrekullira do luanin malet nga vendi .Servireshinperparime pafund,të mira te panjohura!...  Ne fakt  vuajtjet,mundimet shtoheshin nga dita në ditë.,nga mbinjeriu i partisë, që e   katandisi të shkeputur nga  nga sjellja njerëzore .Për diktaturen mjerimi ,vuajtjet, vdekja jane një nevojë! ,jane një dobi,dhe dobie madhe..Rënkonin dhimbjet që jepte  kjo diktaturë ..  Në familjen  Vrionase, shqetesimet  edhe më  të forta..Veç, sa më e madhe ish armiqësia e bandës sllavo-komuniste që i rrethonte,,aq më te fortë bëheshin ata !. Njerinë e mirë,asnjë forcë nuk e mposht dot,sado jeta  ta sulmojë dhe  me tërë furinë e egersisë se pashoqe  - qoftë dhe si kjo ë  strukturave e agjenturave kuqalashe. Mustafait,i Ati iu nda nga jeta para kohe.Kyçi brënda vehtes  dhëmbjen e madhe  dhe, jep  në shtëpi  zemer ,dritë e forcë për dallget e jetës . Ushtrinë e kreu në brigaten e punës.Punë filloi në stacionin metereollogjik,me shumë aftësi professionale. Shqoi në studimet e larta( me korespondencë)..Po,u ndalua  ti vazhdonte !.Dalloi më tepër nga çduhej!  Edhe pse gezonte respekt te veçante nga gjithë e sidomos përpjekjet e  drejtorit  Skender Xhunglini per tu lejuar vazhdimesia  e universitetit nuk u  mundesua që,nuk u mundesua! Pa çka ,që  skish  njeri  qe  e  njihte, e  të  mos   e vlerësonte,  ketë djalë inteligjent, të qeshur,të urtë ,  te zgjuar e,  shumë   të komunikushëm.Fliste gjithë gëzim,sikur të ,mos kishte gjë në bote te mund ta merzitete këtë burrë!  
    . . Shihje kudo tek Ai  njeriun-karakter,që i jepte rendesi njerezores,me një zemër që është altar për të bërë therori ne dëshmi të të  mirësise për Shqiperi e Demokraci.  DUHET FORCE   E   DUHET   ZEMER  SOT- THOSH MUCI NE KETE KULM DHUNE      VETEM    NJERIU  I   DOBET MBULOHET NEPER  DHIMBJE  E NE  MJERIME.. Shumë u përpoq sigurimi ta shtinte në dorë, ta dërgonin jashte shtetit.... Ty të beson diaspora- thanë! Po..më kot . . MUSTAFA VRIONI nuk u tund nga e tijame gjithë  privilegje ..që  sugjeronin e pastaj imponime sa .. natën e mernin dhe e shpinin  në Lushnjë . E shpunë te vorrezat- me revole në koke-   tregonte,edhe  Mëma,Idajetja (Duduja si i therriste)  e moshuar atje në krye të dhomes ,në polifron, si një plake në legjenda ..qe  fatkeqesite nga diktatura, nuk e lane te mirrte frymë lirisht- degjonte të birin  Paskam u thashë- privilegjin,që ju nuk e kini.. Ju, nuk e dini vdekjen-  fola qetesisht,moj Memë-  mua ju,  po ma bëni te ditur ..Jam pra më i fituari se,çdo tjetër!..hiqe këmzën e revolverit! Qerpiku  i syrit VRIONAS nuk lëvizzte, fare,nuk  u drodh!.. Edhe në se,kokën ja kishin në dorë e mund të bënin si të donin ,Nderin- JO! Eh,mor bir foli e Ema ,Duduja ,kjo bije e familjes se madhe FRAKULLAsi -..pasurinë e muarr ,tani duan të na marrin dhe nderin..po,jeta e Njeriut ka vlerë me sa ka miresi morale, me sa ka nder....Une,djalë te vetëm të kam podhe djalë në tip të markës komunist nuk dua!..
    ..I tha keto me një zë të  qetë e të matur.Rëndë  i vinte të degjonte  nga çi kishin thene të birit.. ..   u duk sikur nuk  donte ti besonte as vesheve te saj për to. ..Beson vetem te  ajo qe quhet virtyt Mendja  i udhëtoi në koordinatat e kohes..Syri  shihte maskarallëkun e  lebrozes     Dhimbja nuk lejoi fjalë të tepërta.
   Ja,pra çdo te thoshte  KARAKTER    VRIONASI  .   Popullin e nderojne burrat, qe nuk përplasin qerpiket  e syrit..
  Me fjalët e çiltera ..të  urta ,Muçi.. me një dhimbje të urte të persekutuari .shpartallonte pasigurinë e zakonëshme dhe vizatohej  vetëm pyetja  kur bisedonte :
 Sa ?|
 Dhe sa do vazhdojnë  ?! 
   Lëvizej  drejt një përgjigje Shpesh  mendonte  Komunistet duan te jenë zotër kudo..deri.. dhe në kënge. Vini re radjon qe në mëngjez do japi këngë për dhenderrin gjirokastratit..bën muajin e mjaltit sh. Enver!..  Fliste kështu dhe qeshnin ata sy  plot drite..e lëshohej plot besim e entusiazem për te ardhmen e sigurtë .
   Buzëgaz bisedonte Muçi dhe,bashkohej e harmonizohej te  Ai  kurajua,guximi  me urtësinë. Ecnim buzë atij lumi të Corovodës    me një lodhje të ëmbël në shpirt e në trup !..  Kjo nuk qe thjesht miqësi po dhe shpirt fisnik VRIONASI.  Mbriti  sa degjoi  vargjet :
                                                                                                             Këndo qyqe si kokoshi
                                                                                                               Edhe lutju Perëndisë
                                                                                                               Se si sot lindi  kodoshi
                                                                                                               Bir  kurvar, i xhadisë   
    Nostalgji me dhimbje  te persekutuari!   në atë pregatitje manifestimi te dit-lindjes të madhit Enver..   ! I perseritnin dhe rrugës  shoferët kur këmbeheshin me njeri-tjetrin-thosh.  - dhe..  qeshte me gjithë shpirt . Janë vargje që,as keta vetë nuk duan ti zene me ne gojë ,. ngjitin shume..Sulmohet  me to jo vetem lartësia e UNI-t  po,..dhe thellësia e tij   ngjan   që  muarre vulën e kohes. .  Dukej si diçka e e sakte për njerine e mirë..  dhe konkludonte..po u vjen fundi.. . ...  !      Dhe, erdhi koha që llogjika komuniste vdiq,realiteti  i jetës në  këtë trajektore te zgjatur ndante për te persekutuarin me gjykatesin kohë :  VUAJTA  PASURI  ;  po,  fanatizëm komunist  gjëjmë të zbatuar nën emrin socialist, demokrat.Shqipëria u la në dorë të mashtruesve Gjithçka e qartë dhe trasparente..Rreziku filloi
   Vrionasit si njerëz të zgjuar,me në krye pinjollin e kesaj famile, Muçin. në pluralizem fituan e,po fitonin nga reformatEdhe pse reforma xhambasllëqe- për të  rrëmbyer..vetë kasta politike,komunistet  që  na u vetshpallën socialistë, demokratë . Familjet që kanë lare me gjak Demokracine ish të persekutuara- i emeruan.( në fakt i  persekutuari real mbetet dhe sot e kësaj dite i persekutuas!  ) Forcat e errata ishin dhe  në gjykata,prokurori përdorin sistemin e rotacionit sipas udhëzimit te ramizit partise,dhe drejtesinë e kthyen në- azil padrejtesie! Më i hidhuri korupsion ky -ne  drejtësi! Pronarin na i quajtën -  ish pronar, i persekutuari  ish i persekutuar, krimineli  engjëllor ! ..etj. në këtë fjalor te ri, sa dhe vet kuptimin  e fjalës demokraci ndryshon.. 
  Dhe,për hir te se vertetes  : Muçi biznemes shume i suksesëshem. Shkelqeu shume dhe këtu,më tepër nga çduhej(!) Terë punëtoret e gurores-koken linin për  birn VRIONAS aq bujar e melhem për plage! ..Shami loti për fukaranëKjo,patjeter nuk ra ne sy te mirete ata qe duall nga partia e punes ku..paskeshin qenëdemokrate si ata e kurr-kush tjeter! E keqja e djeshme u vu në majmeri,në këtë diktaturë në lëkundje(në tranzicion)
  Realiteti jetësor tregon e vërteton hapur,një dukuri fare qartë në proçes. .mbartej shumë nga e kaluara..Klases politike i mungon pjesa fisnike e shpirtit njerëzor Kjo,nga prejardhja që, bëhet e mbifuqishme nga forca   e premtimeve boshe me aq akustikë demokratike ! Eshte kasta që  ka ushqyer te vetja bindjen se armik populli është i deklasuari . Vepron maliqi e jo ligji deri sa të vjedhurën ta bejnë prone te shënjtë !!! Siguron sh. RamizPasuria është e jona,se e kemi vënë vetë ( R, Alia tetor1989)Digjen  ipoteka,arkiva,shkollavriten njerez te pafajshëm..baterdi!
   Ne Berat  shtohen vorrezat me shume se,kudo gjetke.  MUSTAFA FLAMUR VRIONI, BURRI I FUNDIT I FAMILJES  SE  NESHAT  BEJ VRIONI  vritet  në shkurt 1998 aksidentalisht në guroren,te ura Vajgurore ,që drejtonte. U nda nga jeta Njeriu që e shoqeronte gjithmone optimizmi..nuk eshte mëHeshtja la pas fisnikerine e Tij,madheshtinë e Tij.
   E ëma,Idajetja(Duduja),Erveheja(Vekua) dhe dy vajzat :Shani e Entela humben njeriun më të shtrënjtë.Miqtë dhe shoket,mikun e dashur dhe të pazevendësushem.Zija mbuloi..Njeri nuk mbeti pa u prekur shpirterisht nga kjo humbje e madhe dhe krejt e papriturVaji u përcoll me të rrahurat e zëmrës,me lot dhimbjejese .. Edhe atje, ku  je tani /të dhemb plaga që ke Ti /E vogëla e pret dera /BABIN te qafoj Entela/..u vajtua sipas zakonit  te familja Dilo,Ai, MUSTAFA VRION që dhe në mes të atij acarri e urrejtje klasore kish mbritur me gruan e Tij,   për te ndare dhimbjet  mortore me ta.Ndodhte kjo,në këtë luftim që ish jeta, me një fisnikeri e burreri shqiptare,me ato virtyte e tradita shqiptare te Muçi ,që  nuk dëgjonte diktat nga të paudhet..vinte në Sheper  të Zagorisë,te shtëpia e JANI  DILO-s. .Pengesat ne jetë-Muçi i kuptonte lartesim për njeriun ,janë plot vlera,japin mesime ,qe ndritin jeten  dhe na rrethojnë me meritaNë miqësi të vërtetë ,kur nga lufta klasore shoqeria rënduar nga sa e sa të këqia,sa të vjen rëndë ti zësh goje.. zemra bujare e burrit Vrionas  altar therorie për të mirën e të tjerëve!
  Rreziku dhe e keqja provojnë njerinë- jo vetem i përseriste  shpesh   po ,dhe i vinte  gjithnje në jetë,këto fjale te mënçurise popullore shqiptare
    Ja çdo të thote  mirësi VRIONASI  !
    Po..  Cmund ti thuash  kësaj  hataje?!.. Si i përgjigjesh  oshëtimës te atij  pikëllimi qe del nga zemer NENE, që mbeti pa thelbin e zëmres,pa dritëne syve,pa djalin e vetëm?.Si ti thahen lotët  Shqiptares? që i than jetën ,dermon shpirtin  dhe  shkruan në ballin e  e saj rrudha- deshmimtare te  zisë qe mbuloi  gjithë  sa e njihnin Muçin ketë personifikim te mirësisë beratase? Vuajtja.. e mjerimi , ndjekin si hija trupin Qetësimi në dhimbje-ja misteri i jetes së këtyre burrereshaveVemi  me Verën te Duduja e Vekua -më shkruante Qerimi -  shpesh  krijohet përshtypja atje,qe grate jane dhe më të forta se burrat ..  Njerez si  MUSTAFA  FLAMUR  VRIONI  nuk  vdesin, të gjallë ne zemra e demokrate te vertete  mbesin se,shembulli i tyre u sherbejnë brezave.

----------

